# Hard disc with power source



## A_ashish_A (Aug 18, 2014)

Plz recommend a external 2tb or 3tb hard disc with external power source. My planning is to hook it with my pc and power it up only when i need to back up or transfer files otherwise keep it off when i dont need it.


----------

